# [PC-BSD] /etc/rc.conf is being permanently emptied



## Radek (Nov 9, 2010)

I experience very strange problem since short time. Once I booted my laptop, KDE reported:


```
Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
```

I've been searching for the solution and found an advice that the dbus has to be enabled in the configuration file /etc/rc.conf. Surprisingly I realized that this file was completely empty. 
First I though that maybe accidentally I emptied this file. So I copied this file from an other machine and everything worked fine. But two or three reboots later I'm getting this error message again and this file is also empty.

Has anyone an idea what the problem could be?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2010)

Radek said:
			
		

> Has anyone an idea what the problem could be?


Bad harddisk?

But perhaps some PC-BSD specific software edits that file (which seems to fail miserably). I suggest trying the PC-BSD forums.


----------



## Radek (Nov 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Bad harddisk?



I'm not sure but you may be right. This HDD has worked with Linux since about a year without any problems (at least I don't know any) but FreeBSD has already reported that there are some errors on this hard disk.

How can I check this HDD? Something like fsck? The problem is I'm still not very familiar with the concept of slices :r

How can I list the slices/partition of a HDD? something like "fdisk -l" in Linux?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 9, 2010)

Radek said:
			
		

> How can I list the slices/partition of a HDD?


`% fdisk`
without options will return the slices of the default disk. If you need to check another disk you must specify the device, e.g.
`% fdisk /dev/devX`

To list the partitions, use
`% bsdlabel devXsY`

Or you can use gpart for slices and partitions respectively:
`% gpart show devX`
`% gpart show devXsY`


----------



## Radek (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

